# Restoration Parts



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

I need rocker panels ('84 GTI) and am looking into several suppliers. has anyone used the RabbitParts.com rockers? I used their rear panel with no problems but this is more of a structural support. Who has replaced rockers recently and what did you use?


----------

